# Taeuschung oder nicht? Screenshot Einwahldialog



## TSCoreNinja (30 Januar 2004)

[Einfuegung am Sonntag 1.2.2004 zur Zusammenfassung]
Meine Anzeige wg Betrug bei der Staatsanwaltschaft soll eingestellt werden laut Aussage der behandenden Person, weil auf dem Einwahldialog der Maehrwertnummer ja eine Preisangabe ist, und somit nicht ein Taeuschungsversuch vorlaege. Ich  sehe dies nicht so, wass meint der Werte Leser dazu? Screenshot ist angehaengt, und sollte in voller Groesse betrachtet werden.

Zur juristischen Situation ist evt relevant:


> § 312e BGB
> Pflichten im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr
> 
> (1) Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden
> ...


[/Einfuegung]
Liebe Forenmitglieder,

Im Nachfeld einer Dialereinwahl habe ich Strafanzeige gegen den letztverantwortlichen Betreiber der Rufnummer erstattet. Nach einem Telefonat mit der Staatsanwaeltin wurde mir gesagt, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wuerde, meines Erachtens mit hoechst fadenscheinigen Gruenden. Wenn das so gehandhabt wird, dann hab ich bald auch ne 0900 Nummer, und zocke fleissig upgrade-faule Internet Explorer Nutzer ab, habe zumindest das noetige Know-How :evil:  

Frage an die juristisch kundigen Forenteilnehmer: bin ich voreingenommen (wg meiner investierten Zeit [insert und Wut]), [emotionale Auslassungen ueber Beamten gestrichen] oder versagt die noetige gesetzliche Kontrolle? Warum wird von Seiten der Behoerden nichts unternommen, um Dialermissbrauch zu unterbinden? Insbesondere, da ich meinen Fall fuer relativ eindeutig halte (gesetzeswidriger Dialer, komplett nachvollziehbarer Vorgang etc)

Kurze Zusammenfassung des Vorganges:
-Einwahl im Nov 2003
-Site war ein IQ Test, der ueber einen nicht registrierten Dialer abgerechnet wird.
-Habe am Tage nach der Einwahl ein Abbild der Festplatte erstellt, und die Einwahl akribisch genau durch Screenshots, Analyse des JavaScript Codes und des Dialers dokumentiert
-Habe ne knappe Woche spaeter Strafanzeige erstellt wg Computerbetrug und Datenveraenderung , und zwar durch Zuschicken der Dokumentation an die lokale Staatsanwaltschaft wg  §263b u. §303b Strafgesetzbuch (Computerbetrug u Datenveraenderung)
-Habe Auskunftsersuchen von der RegTP nachgereicht

Reaktion der Behoerden:
-im Januar kam endlich eine Anfrage von der Polizei wg Beweissicherung. Wenig Begeisterung, Quasi-Original-Zitat: "Wissen Sie eigentlich, was so ein Verfahren kostet? Bei gerade mal 30EUR Forderung..." (was inkorrekt war, waren 40, aber das tut nichts zur Sache).

-habe heute nochmal nachgefragt, das Verfahren wird eingestellt. Weil auf der "Einwahlaufforderung" Kosten angegeben seien. Und die Ermittlung des Betreibers nicht moeglich sei. Trotz vorliegender Auskunft der Telekom. 

Meine Fragen:

-ist die Aussage zu halten, es liegt kein Betrugsversuch nach StGB §263b vor, weil Kosten angegeben wurden ([Vorsicht, Ironie] sehr deutlich, siehe beigefuegtem Screenshot)? [Insert: Bedingung fuer Betrug ist eine Taeuschung, taeuscht der Dialer eine kostenlose Leistung vor, oder ist der Abschluss eines kostenpflichtigen Leistungsvertrages erkennbar] Damit waere TKV §43b Absatz 5 mehr oder minder bedeutungslos, abgesehen von den 100,000 EUR Sanktionen (Dialer muss bei RegTP registriert sein, und deren Anforderungen entsprechen). [siehe spaeter, ist also nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ]

Mach ich genug Geld, jucken mich die nicht wirklich, ich mach halt die GmbH zu, dann sinds eh nur 25,000 EUR , und eroeffne ne neue auf meine Frau/Geliebte/Buddy. Das Geld reicht schon noch fuer Porsche und den gelegentlichen Ausflug nach Mallorca, siehe http://www.eurowebtainment.com/old/ewt2003/ 

-stimmt es, dass ein Abbild der Festplatte (bzw Windowspartition) nicht beweiskraeftig ist? 

-hat ein Widerspruch gegen die Einstellung ueberhaupt irgend einen Sinn? (Ich glaube, die nette Frau Staatsanwaeltin mag mich eh nicht mehr, nachdem wir uns etliche Male gegenseitig inst Wort gefallen sind, waere nicht einseitig)

-unabhaengig von den vorigen Fragen, haette eine Geldwaescheanzeige gegen Telekom Sinn (wenn der Fall ansonsten weiterverfolgt worden waere). Diese rechnet den Betrag ab, und nicht einmal ueber einen Fremdanbieter. Hotline sagt, es muss 3mal gemahnt werden, ehe sie die Infos an den Anbieter durchreichen koennen. Hoechst dubios, wie ist es zu erkennen, dass dies nicht eine "Telekomleistung" ist (kann zur Not das mal Scannen)

Danke fuer die Infos,
ein geschlagener TSCore Krieger (wer weiss, vielleicht wars nur die erste Schlacht)

PS: wer glaubt, vom Dialer tscore.exe abgezockt worden zu sein und IE Cache Dateien hat, ich kann ihm vermutlich seine "Einwahlaufforderung" rekonstruieren, schreibt mal ne PN, aber bitte nur, wenn das Ganze ggf auch strafrechtlich verfolgtwerden soll!!

History: Aufgrund des verfaenglichen Betreffs wurde dieses am Freitag abend (etwa 23:00) nochmal geaender. Ich moechte nicht ueber die Untaetigkeit der Staatsanwaltschaft abstimmen, sondern darueber, ob der Screenshot allseits deutlich eine Einwahl und den Schluss eines Vertrags anzeigt, oder ob hier der User getaeuscht wird, was ich finde,  und wonach ein strafrechtliches Vorgehen angemessen waere. Ansonsten noch ein paar harmlose Edits bzw Einfuegungen, die durch eckige Klammern gekennzeichnet sind.


----------



## cicojaka (30 Januar 2004)

[...] Ich habe es schon mal gesagt und sage es wieder: Wenn Einwahlfenster wie Deines oder bei gut-kochen oder auf den Pornoseiten der "Klopapierholding" legal sind, lerne ich das Morsealphabet und schmeiss meinen PC weg. Das kann nicht sein.
[...]


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 Januar 2004)

*Täuschungshandlung*

Wie schon neulich eine Selbstantwort, da ich eben mal wieder etwas schlauer geworden bin. Ich hoffe, es ist im Sinne des Informanten, wenn ich die Essenz hier poste, und die Forenmitglieder an meinem Wissen teilhaben lasse. 

Juristisch kompetente Belehrung zu meinen Fragen:

-Für einen Betrug iSd § 263 StGB ist objektiv immer eine Täuschungshandlung erforderlich

-Ein Verstoß gegen §43b V TKG stellt gem. § 96 I Ziff. 9b ff. TKG nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar, die von der RegTP verfolgt werden müsste (§§ 96 II TKG iVm §§ 35 ff. OWiG). 

Das heisst, Webseite/Dialer per Dialog von Screenshot aus 1. Posting ist nur dann eine Straftat, wenn der Dialog einen Taeuschungsversuch darstellt. Deswegen habe ich zum Originalposting eine Umfrage darueber hinzugefuegt, ob der Dialog einen Taeuschungsversuch beinhaltet, oder lediglich ich zu verbohrt bin, und die Kostenangabe hinreichend ist  (bitte Screenshot in Originalgroesse anschauen!!!). BTW @Heiko, nettes Feature, die Abstimmungen.

Was ich mich also frage, funktioniert folgendes Geschaeftsmodell (?) : 

-mache xxx GmbH auf (Haftung auf EUR 25,000 beschraenkt, die als Sicherheit hinterlegt werden muessen), und schalte eine 0900 Nummer mit Dialer und dubioser Einwahlaufforderung (weiss auf hell-hell-hell grauem Hintergrund). Kosten Rufnummer 15 EUR pro Monat. Ausschuettung bei Nummern mit 1,99 ? pro Minute:  1,595 ?,bzw netto 1,375 ? (Quelle: www.nummerndirekt.de)

-wenn xxx GmbH zur Zahlung der 100,000 EUR verdonnert wird, wird sie halt dicht gemacht, Haftung ist auf 25,000 EUR beschraenkt, ich muss also deutlich mehr als das verdient haben.

-Unbekannte Groessen: 1. wie traege ist die RegTP, d.h. wie lange wird die xxx GmbH ueberleben? 2. Wieviel Einwahlminuten kriege ich pro Monat herein? 3. Wieviel geht an Inkassounternehmen? 4. Welche Verlustrate tritt auf, da die Leute dieses Forum lesen? 5. Rechtsanwaltskosten 6. Ach ja, muss noch irgendwoher sinnlosen Content zaubern

-ggf. wenn es sich gerechnet hat, goto: Gruendung xxy GmbH

Wenn ich das naechste Mal arbeitslos bin, werde ich das als Geschaeftsmodell fuer meine Ich AG vorschlagen... 

Gruesse u danke fuers Abstimmen,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Januar 2004)

Es gibt StAn, die bei einer Preisangabe, gleich welcher Art und Güte, davon ausgehen, dass der Täuschungsversuch entfällt.

Andere StAn schauen sich den konkreten Fall an, kleine Schrift in Rosa auf orangem Hintergrund etwa wird als Täuschung gewertet.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 Januar 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Andere StAn schauen sich den konkreten Fall an, kleine Schrift in Rosa auf orangem Hintergrund etwa wird als Täuschung gewertet.



Habe ich dann einfach Pech gehabt mit meiner Anzeige? Ist das Rechtstaatlichkeit? Wenn die Juristen nur manchmal etwas mehr allgemeines Rechtsempfinden haetten, und das zur Auslegung der Gesetze anwenden wuerden, und nicht unter staendiger Unterbesetzung wg desolate Staatsfinanzen litten <quote Staatsanwaeltin> Wenn Sie wuessten, was wir hier zu tun haben </quote>

Grr... (Der aussenstehende Leser merkt sicherlich, dass mich der Vorgang ziemlich aergert)


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Es tut mir leid, aber die RegTP wird "meinem" tscore-dialer NICHT die Registrierung entziehen. 

Begründung: Ich müsste, um eine nachträgliche Deregistrierung der verwendeten 0190er-Nr und weitere Sanktionen möglich zu machen, den Einwahlvorgang komplett von Anfang bis Ende nachvollziehbar anhand der Originaldateien vorlegen. Dabei muss deutlich gemacht werden, wie die Einwahl genau erfolgte, die exe des Dialers, die Ausgangs-URL,... usw. usf.

Ich HABE ABER DEN REGISTRIERTEN DIALER NICHT!!!!!!

Es wurde ein Active-X-Zertifikat bejaht und los ging's. Da ist nichts.

Bei der zweiten "Einwahl", die ja eher eine "Umwahl" war (dialer bricht sich selbst ab und wählt sich wieder ein, wieder Blocktarif) und bei der dritten und vierten Einwahl gibt es "Bestätigungsfenster". Diese Fenster sind ein Witz. NIEMALS RegTP-konform, im Leben nicht.

Registriert ist der erotik.exe und den finde ich nirgends, ich finde aber ein kryptisches Stückchen in der index.dat, in dem das Wort "HASH" vorkommt. Ist das ein hash-Wert???

Hat sich die Datei in Luft aufgelöst? GAB es überhaupt eine Dialerdatei??? tscore.exe kann sich einwählen, die Parameter kriegt er von sonstwoher. Was weiss ich!

Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was jetzt die Leute machen, die einen Schaden davon haben und um Weihnachten herum ihre ersten Erinnerungsschreiben gekriegt haben.

Zivilrechtlich, das zum Trost, sieht es natürlich gut aus. Ob man klagen könnte (negative Feststellungsklage)??? Ob in-telegence immer noch den Anbieter zur Zurücknahme seiner Forderung bewegen kann, wenn man entschlossen droht, die Polizei einzuschalten??? Ob es überhaupt viele Betroffene gibt??? Fragen über Fragen???

Kann man eigentlich den erlittenen psychischen Schaden durch das monatelange Bibbern nicht einklagen?

Muss ich jetzt das Morsealphabet lernen oder ist die RegTP-Botschaft janusköpfig???

Ich übe schon mal!

---- . .. ... ... .


---- . .. ... ... .


---- . .. ... ... .



 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Ich war das, zu wütend zum anmelden
cico


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 Januar 2004)

@cicojore

Kann evt damit aushelfen... Muss mich aber momentan mal wieder ums Real Life (ausserhalb von 20 Zoll Display, glaube ich) kuemmern.

<quote cicojore>
tscore.exe kann sich einwählen, die Parameter kriegt er von sonstwoher
</quote>
Antwort dazu per Experiment (!!!!!!!! nur bei gezogener Telefonleitung!!!!!!!!!)

DOS - Fenster auf, ins Verzeichnis von tscore.exe 
Eingabe: cd c:\windows\system\webinstall
Eingabe: tscore.exe 45228
Einwahl erfolgt prompt (ohne Einwahlaufforderung, aber mit komisch flackerndem kleinen Fenster).

geht auch ueber Javascript von einer Webseite per ActiveX Komponente webinstall.dll:
Befehl: plugin.invokeProgram("TSCore.exe", 45228, true);

Was ist nun 45228? Eine KundenID, TSCore.exe laedt dann die Infos ueber Rufnummer/Webseite/Tarif von
h**p://w00t.tscash.com/customer/45228
herunter. Dieser Link ist nach bestem Wissen u Gewissen sicher, und zum Experimentieren gedacht, es kommt lediglich eine Textdatei, veraendert mal die Nummer. Klappt naemlich auch fuer andere IDs (etwa von 50-48000)

So long, and have a nice weekend, dear reader


----------



## cicojaka (30 Januar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> weiss auf hell-hell-hell grauem Hintergrund



meinst Du in etwa so: siehe Bild


...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 Januar 2004)

*Re: Täuschungshandlung*



			
				cicojore schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zum Bleistift :lol: aber immerhin gab es AGBs ... Die Leute sind lernfaehig (ob deren Anwalt wohl meinte, dass dies evt die Einwahlquote reduzieren wuerde, dafuer aber die Ueberlebenszeit der xxx GmbH erheblich steigern wuerde)


----------



## galdikas (30 Januar 2004)

*Re: Untaetigkeit der Staatsanwaltschaft bei Dialern?*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Zusammenfassung des Vorganges:
> -Einwahl im Nov 2003
> -Site war ein IQ Test, der ueber einen nicht registrierten Dialer abgerechnet wird.



Der Betrugsstraftatbestand dürfte wohl nicht erfüllt sein.

Aber: wurde mit sonstigen wissentlich unwahren, irreführenden Angaben der Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots hervorgerufen?

--> *strafbar*, § 4 UWG.
http://transpatent.com/gesetze/uwg.html#4

Oder wurde in wettbewerbswidriger Weise gegen e-commerce-Vorschriften verstoßen?

"Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die ... die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden 

angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann (...)"

--> *teuer*, § 1 UWG, § 312e BGB
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312e.html

gal.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 Januar 2004)

*Re: Untaetigkeit der Staatsanwaltschaft bei Dialern?*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Der Betrugsstraftatbestand dürfte wohl nicht erfüllt sein.



IQ Test wurde von freenet.de beworben, und die Einwahl erfolgte unwissentlich und unbemerkt(!), sie dachte, der Test sei kostenlos. Zumindest ist meine Frau getaeuscht worden, was ja im Prinzip Grundlage fuer Betrug ist (siehe mein 2. Posting). Vielleicht ist es blauaeugig, aber es soll ja noch kostenlose Dinge im www geben (wenn man nicht gerade den Top-Links von google folgt)

Auch IQ-Tests, z.B. 
http://www.freenet.de/freenet/wissenschaft/testarea/iqtest/startseite_iqtest/



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: wurde mit sonstigen wissentlich unwahren, irreführenden Angaben der Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots hervorgerufen?
> 
> --> *strafbar*, § 4 UWG.
> http://transpatent.com/gesetze/uwg.html#4
> ...



Apropos, wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Impressum aus? Meines Erachtens ist es in dem Fall falsch, naemlich eine polnische Firma, die hoechstwahrscheinlich nicht existiert. Aber hier begebe ich mich auf duennes Eis, muesste man nachvollziehen. 



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> "Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die ... die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden
> angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann (...)"
> 
> --> *teuer*, § 1 UWG, § 312e BGB
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312e.html


Yup, gut zu wissen, leider war sich meine Frau nicht bewusst, eine Bestellung/Vertrag durch im 1. Posting angezeigten Einwahldialog abzuschliessen. 

Verstoss gegen § 312e BGB, Absatz2, hoechstens? 


> die in der Rechtsverordnung nach Artikel 241 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche bestimmten Informationen rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von dessen Bestellung klar und verständlich mitzuteilen,
> gal.


----------



## Qoppa (30 Januar 2004)

@ TSCoreNinja

Ich finde, Du stellst genau die richtigen Fragen!

Zur strafrechtlichen Seite: wenn der Dialer sich – auf welche Weise auch immer – selbsttätig einwählt und Du das auch dokumentieren kannst, dürfte die Sache eindeutig sein, - und dann wäre m. E. auch ein Widerspruch gegen die Einstellung des Verfahrens sinnvoll. Wenn der Dialer bloß durch „ungenaue“ Angaben zu „versehentlichen“ Klicks führt, ist die Täuschungsabsicht – gemäß „allgemeiner Erfahrung“ – sicherlich auch gegeben, aber sehr viel schwieriger nachweisbar.

Zur Beruhigung: ich glaube, daß die Dialerseuche sich letztlich eher vor den Zivilgerichten entscheiden wird. Da hat in letzter Zeit ein Umdenken stattgefunden, wie mittlerweile auch die Intrum Iustitia einräumt:

http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/nachrichten/lokales/240114.html

Wenn sich diese Rechtsprechung weiter durchsetzt, wird sich das Geschäftsmodell bald nicht mehr lohnen.

Zu Deiner Idee der GmbH-Gründung: genau so wird es laufen! Allerdings zum Porsche wird es bei den wenigsten reichen, zunächst heißt es lange harte Arbeit, um sich in der Branche nach oben zu kämpfen.  
 „Zweckdienliche“ Hintergrundinformationen findest Du in den Foren der Gegenseite:
www.jaginforum.de
www.affiliates.de

Ach ja: bei der Lektüre das Popcorn nicht vergessen!


----------



## cicojaka (30 Januar 2004)

Die polnische Firma GB Internet kenne ich nicht, aber ich kenne eine holländische Firma diesen Namens:

 G.B. Internet B.V.                                               09136153 0000
  Koopmanslaan 3, 7005BK Doetinchem                                
(Quelle: kvk.nl, Handelsregister Holland)

siehe dazu auch:

Internet Clearing B.V.
Ondernemingscentrum Achterhoek
Koopmanslaan 3
NL-7005 BK Doetinchem 

(Quelle: www.internet-clearing.com)

Verantwortlich für Internet Clearing ist... siehe RegTP

Anmerkung zu Deiner Umfrage : Das ist eine Suggestivfrage und damit sind die Ergebnisse ungültig. Eine passendere Frage wäre: "Würden Sie innerhalb des Zeitrahmens, in dem sie gewöhnlich einen weiterführenden link klicken, registrieren, dass hier ein ungewöhnlicher Vorgang stattzufinden im Begriff ist, nämlich die Trennung der bestehenden Verbindung und der Ersatz derselben durch eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung, über deren genauere Rahmenbedingungen sie sich über die AGBs informieren sollten". Wer im Durchschnitt weiterführende links nach 2 sekunden klickt und in dieser Zeit mehr als die Hälfte dieser Frage lesen und verstehen kann, hat einen IQ von 170 und braucht den Test nicht mehr...


----------



## cicojaka (30 Januar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> DOS - Fenster auf, ins Verzeichnis von tscore.exe
> Eingabe: cd c:\windows\system\webinstall
> Eingabe: tscore.exe 45228
> Einwahl erfolgt prompt (ohne Einwahlaufforderung, aber mit komisch flackerndem kleinen Fenster).
> ...



Mooooment, sagte Loriot. Wenn also webinstall.cab installiert ist und ich habe ein javascript und das javascript sagt  

plugin.invokeProgram("TSCore.exe", 45228, true)

dann wählt er sich ein ohne weitere Anfrage.


Neulich habe ich hier was gelernt: "Anweisungen werden gehandelt". Also ist "plugin.invoke" die Anweisung, in Klammern die Parameter.

Gut, verstehe.

Aber damit ist doch nur klar, dass er sich damit einwählt. Entscheidend sind also die Bedingungen dafür, dass plugin.invoke aufgerufen wird.

if (Bedingung) = 3x ok nach ordentlicher Preisangabe, mit Angabe der Nummer, Tarif, usw. pipapo, then dialer=  8)  (bleibt aber ein entscheidender Haken, den ich erst verrate, wenn diese Beweisführung nicht ausreicht)

if (Bedingung) not = siehe oben, then dialer  :cry: 

if (Bedingung) = nichts, then dialer =  :devil2: 

if (Bedingung) = Sicherheitszertifikat bejahen, then: mail an Microsoft und auf Schadensersatz klagen, denn nach der Bestätigung des Zertifikats kommt ein Windows-Update namens Blubb... Dann muss entweder Microsoft mir Schadensersatz zahlen oder sich an den wenden, der den Eindruck erweckt, da fände ein Windowsupdate statt, für das man ja auch ein Zertifikat bestätigen muss.

Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich noch keinen Anwalt habe. Den braucht man dann doch wohl nicht...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Seid Ihr aber cool... Aber das Geld landet doch in Tschechien. Siehste. Zumindest vom Ruhrgebiet aus gesehen ist das fast Tschechien 

@tscoreninja: Wer hat denn nun deine 30 Euronen gekriegt?

@cicoroje: Was ist eigentlich genau dein Problem?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (31 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> @ TSCoreNinja
> Zur strafrechtlichen Seite: wenn der Dialer sich – auf welche Weise auch immer – selbsttätig einwählt und Du das auch dokumentieren kannst, dürfte die Sache eindeutig sein, - und dann wäre m. E. auch ein Widerspruch gegen die Einstellung des Verfahrens sinnvoll. Wenn der Dialer bloß durch „ungenaue“ Angaben zu „versehentlichen“ Klicks führt, ist die Täuschungsabsicht – gemäß „allgemeiner Erfahrung“ – sicherlich auch gegeben, aber sehr viel schwieriger nachweisbar.


Ok, juristische Sichtweise der Taeuschung und "allgemeine" liegt also auseinander. Als Laie wundere ich mich darueber... 



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Beruhigung: ich glaube, daß die Dialerseuche sich letztlich eher vor den Zivilgerichten entscheiden wird.


Warum zur Beruhigung? Ich habe Strafanzeige gestellt, und wollte, dass gegen die Hinterleute ermittelt und Anzeige erhoben wird. Zivilrechtlich sehe ich wenig Chance, die Ansprueche gegen uns durchzusetzen (RegTP: wenn ein Dialer nicht registriert ist, besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch), aber wieviele Leute sonst zahlen. Und das die Hintermaenner davon leben koennnen, stoert mich :X



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich diese Rechtsprechung weiter durchsetzt, wird sich das Geschäftsmodell bald nicht mehr lohnen.


Wenn den Hintermaenner mit Bewaehrungsauflagen eine Widerholung solcher Betrugsversuche untersagt wuerde, vermutlich noch schneller  



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Deiner Idee der GmbH-Gründung: genau so wird es laufen! Allerdings zum Porsche wird es bei den wenigsten reichen, zunächst heißt es lange harte Arbeit, um sich in der Branche nach oben zu kämpfen.


Laeuft es doch schon lange (siehe meinen Link zur Veranstaltung auf Malle). Problem ist, so lange dies zumindest theoretisch aufgeht, wird es gemacht werden



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: bei der Lektüre das Popcorn nicht vergessen!


Yup, vermutlich braeuchte ich hoehere Dosen...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 Februar 2004)

*Zahlreiche Teilname*

12 Stimmen nach 5 Tagen, bei 95 Views vom Dialog? 

Ist es zu kompliziert, die Abstimmung zu benutzen? 

Oder gilt das Motto: who cares?

ein sich  wundernder
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2004)

*Re: Zahlreiche Teilname*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> 12 Stimmen nach 5 Tagen, bei 95 Views vom Dialog?
> 
> Ist es zu kompliziert, die Abstimmung zu benutzen?
> 
> ...




Du musst einen Staatsanwalt davon überzeugen, nicht die Forums-Besucher.
Deshalb werde ich nicht abstimmen. Als Erklärung für mein Verhalten.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 Februar 2004)

*Re: Zahlreiche Teilname*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe zweierlei Motivation:
-mich zu informieren, ob ich zu verbohrt bin. Wieviele Leute wuerden darauf hereinfallen, wenn sie so etwas sehen

-ggf gegen Einstellung widersprechen, wenn ich das vernuenftig begruenden kann. Und unter anderem diese Abstimmung zitieren als Beleg fuer eine Taeuschung, wenn hinreichend deutlich wird, das der normale Computerbenutzer dies auch so sieht (sicherlich nur ein relativ schwaches Argument, da hier die Grundtendenz in der Beurteilung von Dialern relativ klar ist)


----------



## Dino (5 Februar 2004)

Ähm...ich persönlich halte jeden Dialer, der auch nur ansatzweise versucht, die Gebührenangabe durch Schriftgröße, Farbgebung oder Positionierung der Aufmerksamkeit des Users zu entziehen, für ein hinterhältiges Täuschingsmanöver. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass eine entsprechende Umfrage in diesem Forum nicht unbedingt repräsentativ ist. Immerhin dürfte ein Großteil der User dieses Forums bereits auf einen oder mehrere Dialer hereingefallen und daher etwas vorbelastet sein. Ein Außenstehender, der bis dato noch nie Probleme mit einer Dialer-Einwahl hatte, sieht das Problem wahrscheinlich gelassener.
Deshalb kann ich "Der Jurist" nur zustimmen. Hier eine Tendenz zu erfragen, ist wohl nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 Februar 2004)

@Dino
Nun ja, wenn man die Dialeranbieter im Forum mitzaehlt, gleicht sich das vielleicht aus  :lol:

Aber im Ernst, glaubst Du, weil man schon getaeuscht worden ist, kann man nicht halbwegs objektiv bleiben?

Andererseits hab ich mich wieder abgeregt ob der Kommentare der Staatsanwaltschaft. Suche nach Begriffen Einstellung und Staatsanwaltschaft im Forum liefert etliche Beitraege, die die Einstellung der Staatsanwaltschaft bei Betrugsanzeigen widerspiegeln, haette mir klar sein muessen. Ist ja keiner umgebracht worden, und Hans Eichel freut sich auch ueber die Umsatzsteuer. 

Fragwuerdig finde ich nur, dass ich als Konkurrenz von Dialeranbieter XX vermutlich mehr Chancen haette, eine Sperrung der Nummer/Webseite durchzusetzen (dank an Galdikas fuer die Links) bei der derzeitigen Interpretation von Betrug. Hallo liebe Dialeranbieter, die Ihr auch einen IQ Test im Angebot habt, meldet auch mal, wenn Ihr mit mir gegen einen Kollegen vorgehen wollt  :evil: 

Vielleicht ist das ja auch die wahre Motivation fuer die Kreuzverlinkung der Dialeranbieter untereinander. Alle verdienen und halten gegenseitig ruhig, wenns mit der Einhaltung der TKV bei der Konkurrenz nicht so ganz klappt (sollte dies im Geschaeftsmodell der Ich AG beruecksichtigen, dass evt ein paar Besucher bei der Konkurrenz landen als Schweigegeld)

Schoenen Abend noch allerseits,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

*Betrug = Lappalie?*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Suche nach Begriffen Einstellung und Staatsanwaltschaft im Forum liefert etliche Beitraege, die die Einstellung der Staatsanwaltschaft bei Betrugsanzeigen widerspiegeln, haette mir klar sein muessen. Ist ja keiner umgebracht worden, und Hans Eichel freut sich auch ueber die Umsatzsteuer.


 Stimmt sicherlich nicht generell für Betrugsanzeigen. Die Dialer haben nur das besondere Problem, dass sie, einmal ins Netz gestellt quer durchs ganze Bundesgebiet Schäden verursachen. Und der erste Staatsanwalt, der wegen eines bestimmten Dialers die Verantwortlichen am Kragen packen will, muss alle Verfahren in gleicher Sache aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet übernehmen, weil sonst Strafklageverbrauch eintritt, das heißt, wegen eines Dialers kann man nur ein einziges Mal verurteilt werden. Und Staatsanwälte sind auch nur Menschen, die kriegen keinen Cent mehr, wenn sie sich sowas ans Bein binden und Erfolg haben. Die sind doch nicht blöd!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und der erste Staatsanwalt, der wegen eines bestimmten Dialers die Verantwortlichen am Kragen packen will, muss alle Verfahren in gleicher Sache aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet übernehmen, weil sonst Strafklageverbrauch eintritt!...


MEn muß er nicht aber beim SkV muss ich seufenzend zustimmen - also, liebe StA´s, die Ihr keine Ahnung habt  - stellt lieber ein, es wird jemand geben besser drauf ist und damit das Roß beim Zaumen hält!
 :cry: 
(nur gut, dass hier keine StA´s mitlesen!) :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

@tscoreninja

kommt bei dir auch ein script "acxd" vor? Mein Gott, wie bin ich blöd, gerade im Moment fiel mir ein, was acxd bedeuten könnte "ac"tivate "xd"ialer... Klingt doch angesichts des Inhalts des scripts sinnvoll... 

Was hältst du von der Idee?
cj


----------



## cicojaka (6 Februar 2004)

*Re: Täuschungshandlung*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich also frage, funktioniert folgendes Geschaeftsmodell (?) :
> 
> -mache xxx GmbH auf (Haftung auf EUR 25,000 beschraenkt, die als Sicherheit hinterlegt werden muessen), und schalte eine 0900 Nummer mit Dialer und dubioser Einwahlaufforderung (weiss auf hell-hell-hell grauem Hintergrund). Kosten Rufnummer 15 EUR pro Monat. Ausschuettung bei Nummern mit 1,99 ? pro Minute:  1,595 ?,bzw netto 1,375 ? (Quelle: www.nummerndirekt.de)
> 
> ...




Dein Geschäftsmodell ist viel zu risikoreich.

...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

...und Firmenbestattungen in Deutschland wahrscheinlich gar inclusive.


----------



## cicojaka (6 Februar 2004)

Ist eigentlich die Firma ... in Dortmund schon bestattet?

---

edit:
JA, ist sie!


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

He, Cico - bei Dir soll noch jemand mitkommen? Mein Bedarf ist gedeckt, gute Nacht!


----------



## cicojaka (7 Februar 2004)

...


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

Liebe Strafverfolger in Deutschland: In unserem Nachbarland gibt es freundliche, hilfsbereite und sehr engagierte Kollegen. Ich bin begeistert!
cj


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Juni 2004)

*Game Over*

Jupp, jetzt ist es offiziell. Herr T*** S******** und Konsorten von TSCash, RK Medien Verlags Gmbh alias www.inet-cash.de, Internet Clearing sind keine Betrüger. Dazu müsste laut Staatsanwaltschaft die Absicht vorliegen


			
				Staatsanwaltschaft Dortmund schrieb:
			
		

> eine Geldzahlung ihrerseits zu erhalten, Sie [..]
> über die wahren computertechnischen Vorgänge bei der Durchführung bzw Anbahnung des Online IQ Test täuschen zu wollen.
> Eine derartige Täuschung ist nicht zu erkennen.
> [..] Es erscheint zwar unglücklich, dass die Kosten in Hohe von 1,86 Euro in weißer Schrift auf hellgrauem Hintergrund wiedergegeben wurden, .dies allein erfüllt jedoch [..] nicht den Tatbestand des Betruges.


Zur Erinnerung: Der Dialer war nicht registriert, und gab im Dialog vor, zur korrekten Darstellung der Webseite notwendig zu sein. Scheinbar haben die Herren also nur ein etwas unglückliches Händchen, als sie vergassen, den Dialer zu registrieren, einen Abbrechbutton ohne Funktion anzeigten, Adware reinzudrücken und einen 8pt grossen Kostenhinweis zu verwendeten. Bitte Ihr Herren Mehrwertanbieter, informiert Euch mal besser. 

Für Interessierte ist der komplette Text anonymisiert angehängt. Somit ist TSCoreNinja in seiner Mission gescheitert (was ich schon erwartet hatte). 

Schönen Abend,
ein frustrierter TSCoreNinja

@ die Herren Juristen: macht ein Widerspruch in irgendeiner Form Sinn?


----------



## sascha (23 Juni 2004)

Wie ein kluger Kopf schon am 30. Januar feststellte:



> Es gibt StAn, die bei einer Preisangabe, gleich welcher Art und Güte, davon ausgehen, dass der Täuschungsversuch entfällt.



An eine solche bist Du offenbar geraten. Meiner Erfahrung mit Widersprüchen bei der StA gegen Einstellungsbescheide: Macht dem sachbearbeitenden StA zumindest etwas Arbeit. Ob was dabei rumkommt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Ich habe damals den Einspruch schon sehr gut begründet und aus der Antwort daraus gesehen, dass man sich tatsächlich damit beschäftigt hat (womöglich beschäftigen musste). Immerhin. Aber das wars dann auch - Ergebnis war das gleiche...


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Juni 2004)

@ TSCoreNinja

Na ja die Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung ist ja beigefügt. Der würde ich Folge leisten.

Denn weiße Schrift auf grauem Grund hat doch ihren Grund oder.


----------



## Counselor (23 Juni 2004)

Wenigstens ist dein Bescheid begründet (also nicht wie bei mir gegen Nexnet nur ein dreizeiliges Gedicht). Such dir die Punkte raus, die du nicht verstehst, und erkläre der StA deinen Standpunkt dazu. Wenn die StA Dinge einfach übergangen hat, dann sollte das in Beschwerde deutlich gemacht werden.


----------



## galdikas (23 Juni 2004)

*Re: New balls, please*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Internet Clearing sind keine Betrüger. Dazu müsste laut Staatsanwaltschaft die Absicht vorliegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Offenkundig geht die Staatsanwältin davon aus, daß der Betrugstatbestand eine Täuschung durch wahre Angaben ausschließt. Der BGH ist da neuerdings anderer Ansicht.

Heute muß erneut in einem Betrugs-Strafverfahren gegen einen Rechnunsgversender verhandelt werden ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=61490#61490 ), weil der BGH einen vorausgegangenen Freispruch des Landgerichts Potsdam aufgehoben hatte, der damit begründet worden war, daß "die wahren Angaben (zum Angebotscharakter) eine Absicht zur Täuschung (über die Bedeutung des Schreibens als Rechnung und damit über eine bereits entstandene Zahlungsverpflichtung) ausschließen würden".

BGH - 5 StR 308/03 - Urteil vom 5.12.2003 

_[Das Landgericht] hätte sich aber damit auseinandersetzen müssen, daß die äußerliche Gestaltung der Formulare auch auf deren Inhalt zurückwirken kann (vgl. Anm. Geisler in NStZ 2002, 86, 87 f. und Anm. Loos in JR 2002, 77, 78, jew. zu BGHSt 47, 1). Wie sich aus dem in den Urteilsgründen wiedergegebenen Formular ergibt, sind die auf der Rückseite befindlichen Angaben in winziger Schrift ohne jeden Absatz und ohne jede Hervorhebung mit hellgrauer Farbe gedruckt. Unter Berücksichtigung auch dieses Umstandes hätte sich dann möglicherweise ergeben, daß der Angeklagte mit dem Gesamterklärungswert des Formulars bei den Empfängern den Eindruck vermitteln wollte, daß eine Zahlung für eine bereits erfolgte Leistung eingefordert werde.

(...)

Die Erwägung des Landgerichts, die Angebotsschreiben seien nicht zur Täuschung geeignet gewesen, weil für deren Empfänger "bei Anwendung (nur) durchschnittlicher Sorgfalt ohne weiteres erkennbar (sei), daß es sich jedenfalls nicht um eine amtliche Rechnung handelt", und von den "im geschäftlichen Verkehr erfahrene(n) Adressaten" erwartet werden könne und müsse, "daß sie im Zweifel auch die Rückseite des Schreibens lesen und spätestens dadurch den Angebotscharakter erkennen" , vermag ebenfalls nicht zu überzeugen.

 Leichtgläubigkeit oder Erkennbarkeit der Täuschung bei hinreichend sorgfältiger Prüfung schließen die Schutzbedürftigkeit des potentiellen Opfers und damit gegebenenfalls eine Täuschung nicht aus (vgl. BGHSt 34, 199, 201; BGH NStZ 2003, 313, 314). Eine Täuschung kann auch konkludent erfolgen, nämlich durch irreführendes Verhalten._ *Eine Täuschungshandlung kann somit auch gegeben sein, wenn sich der Täter hierzu - isoliert betrachtet - wahrer Tatsachenbehauptungen bedient.* _In solchen Fällen wird ein Verhalten dann zur tatbestandlichen Täuschung, wenn der Täter die Eignung der - inhaltlich richtigen - Erklärung, einen Irrtum hervorzurufen, planmäßig einsetzt und damit unter dem Anschein "äußerlich verkehrsgerechten Verhaltens" gezielt die Schädigung des Adressaten verfolgt, wenn also die Irrtumserregung nicht die bloße Folge, sondern der Zweck der Handlung ist (vgl. BGHSt 47, 1; BGH wistra 2001, 386)._

gal.


----------



## Moralapostel (23 Juni 2004)

Laut EU ist eine Banane nicht nur krumm, sondern normiert krumm. Wahrscheinlich ist sogar ihre Einfärbung auf der HKS-Farbskala vorgegeben. Aber warum bitteschön sollte eine (nachweislich irrelevante, lediglich umsatzfördernde) Preisinformation in den richtigen Proportionen vorgeschrieben werden??? Der Bürokratie ist Einhalt zu gebieten und deshalb sollte ein Preis am besten unter dem funktionsbefreiten "Abbrechen"-Button in das harmlose Gesamtlayout "eingebunden" werden. Betrug oder Irreführung? Mitnichten!

Und überhaupt: Ist eine Preisinformation nicht viel mehr eine Gewinnchance ("Lotteriekugeln rattern durch die Gewinntrommel>>>29,65 pro Minute>>>Wer hat's gewußt?>>>Bravo, Sie bekommen die neue Mulinetta Rotor 3 mit Mixer und Rührschüssel>>>Ratter, ratter>>>1,95 pro Minute>>>>Aah, schade, leider zu wenig!>>>Assistentin Cassandra tritt ins Bild>>>Und das wär' Ihr Preis gewesen!")?

Also wirklich, ich finde man tut den armen Dialern Unrecht. Der weiße Preis auf lichtgrauer Leiste ist sicher mit Georgio ArmerManni abgestimmt und in jeder Hinsicht modisch-elegant. Das empfiehlt der Staatsanwalt auch seiner Familie?!

Helau!


----------

